# Micro forge



## Tin Falcon (Sep 11, 2010)

Folks: have been doing some brain storming , well maybe more like a breeze at the moment. but thinking about the possibility of micro forged model engine parts. Nothing fancy but instead of making a con rod out of flat stock and removing metal from the center portion what about heating up the end of a piece of small diameter rod, upset the end then flatten it out then punch out or drill a hole. Seems easy enough in principle. And thinking about it one could make a tiny forge with a propane torch and drill out a cavity in fire brick. well a quick Google came up with this.
http://makeprojects.com/Project/-30-Micro-Forge/65/1





Seems quite doable . Also this similar concept may be handy for efficient brazing or silver solder. 
I already have a bench anvil and a few hammers pliers vise grips etc. something to think about . Anyone try this for model engine parts?
Tin


----------



## tel (Sep 11, 2010)

Now that's not a bad idea! I've done a bit of hot work for various small articles and the difficulty is always growing a third hand to hold the torch with.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking at the photo I think I would want some sort of stable base . not a lot to keep the thing from toppling if accidentally bumped. 
Tin


----------



## tel (Sep 11, 2010)

Agreed, if I do something like that I think a bit of steel plate for the base, with a pipe socket for the gas bottle and locating tags for the brick would be in order.


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 11, 2010)

Along those lines here is even simpler idea.
small forge with a roofer torch

There is also a version where you strap two soft bricks together, drill a hole at the meeting of the two bricks then one on top for the vent and one at an angle for the torch burner to come in at and use a hosed type plumbers torch for heat.
A hole saw will work for cutting the holes in the soft brick.

I seen one made out of a metal coffee can, well there are two versions one used the ceramic fiber blanket as the forge liner and another used the soft bricks cut to fit in the can, then a large hole cut into the center for the chamber and an angled hole cut in the side to hold the plumbing torch head burner.

No point in going overboard on building it. You can always use the perforated plumbing strap and bolts to hold the bricks together.

The original granddaddy of the mini forges Zoeller's mini the best all the rest copied from

Might as well start at the best!
 :big:

And if you google coffee can forge you can see all the rest!


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 26, 2010)

walterharris  said:
			
		

> Is there any pictures of this? I want a forge, I used a big one at school I really like it.
> Thanks



You aren't clear on which one you are referring to in the above.

The links are generally a different color font, on mine puter they are light blue one link starts small forge.......

The original granddaddy........

Both Have photo's on their sites


----------



## steamer (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm with Tin and Tel....needs a base.

Additionally, you won't have much time to forge with small parts....as they will cool off very quickly.....a few strokes maybe before reheat......don't know how that figuires into the equation, but I wouldn't speed a lot of time/money on a prototype without some testing....JMHO.....

Keep us posted..very interesting....I can think of many small parts that would do well being forged.....

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 26, 2010)

FYI the one in the first post on the makeprojects site is advertised to cost $ 30 the "Inventor" uses it it make handmade nails. 
Micro forging is quite possible . the Famed Pete Renzetti does micro forging in doll house scale. Of course 20 plus years working in the Yellin works in Philadelphia has taught him more than a few things.http://www.samuelyellin.com/index.html His power hammer is a Sherline motor hooked up to a small hand hammer that can be changed out. Have not actually seen the setup. Pete is known for high end work. 
Tin


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 26, 2010)

Here are some of Peter's collection of mini smithing tools and tools in general


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## steamer (Sep 26, 2010)

I stand well and truly corrected!  :big:.....but its a good bet I can't do that. :big: :big:....Nice work!

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting those photos 
I have actually seen some of those displays . I have met Pete and am getting to know him a bit. He dos not talk a lot about his work but it speaks for itself . He is apparently also an accomplished musician . 
TIn


----------



## putputman (Sep 26, 2010)

PT, Im saw some small tools at NAMES this spring. Were those Pete's tools?


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 26, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> PT, Im saw some small tools at NAMES this spring. Were those Pete's tools?


As Tin said Peter doesn't show his handwork at the show. It would be nice if he would.

Those are from his collection, of mini smithing tools and other tools.yes he was set up near them. He deals in stuff of general interest to the modeler, model maker,model engine builder ect.

He is in the process of acquiring items of interest, for his Teaching Museum of Model engineering and hands on museum.

As soon as I dig his card out, I will scan all four sections less his address and phone number since I haven't cleared it with him. I will leave his email.

He buys stuff and then sells the items of little interest or duplicates for his museum. he does architectural iron work, and sculptural type art works. As Tin said high end stuff. Some really amazing things I have only photos but some outstanding things.

He is at NAMES every year along with his wife most years, unless they conflicting schedules. I believe they have draft horses. As the last year in Toledo she spent the week polishing harness.
He also does some affordable art work made out of 1/16 RG45.




here is his table display




Here is the display of puddle people as Peter calls them








The smithing set up is about 1 1/2" tall and the stork is about 3"


----------

